# Very Oily Skin and Thyroid Issues?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

I have always had very oily skin and since my thyroid issues have flared up, the oily skin has gotten much worse, too.

As far as I know, I'm not hyperthyroid, but I do believe I have Hashi's, but it just not showing up in the bloodwork yet, considering my strong family history of it (Mom, sister, etc) and I have something autoimmune going on (positive ANA antibodies).

Has anyone noticed their oily skin getting better with optimized thyroid levels??

Btw, my progesterone is low, and I just started with progesterone cream.

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've experienced breakouts with thyroid imbalance.

Since my levels are stabilized for some time now I have not had any issues.


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

I too have developed extremely oily skin after my diagnosis of thyroid disorder (slightly hypo). I believed it was directly related to the thyroid condition. I no longer believe that. I have noticed no improvment after getting my thyroid levels to where I felt better. I was diagnosed with very low testosterone, somehow related to the development of low thyroid, and have seen no improvement in skin condition by increasing or decreasing my supplemental testosteron replacement. After three years of this problem, I believe I know what is having the most impact on my skin condition. At the time I got "sick" three years ago, I developed severe stomach problems. These improved greatly after getting on Synthroid. However, I believe I developed a condition called SIBO as a result of the thyroid problem. SIBO is a bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine which can lead to vitamin and mineral deficiencies. Prolonged deficiencies can lead to a host of problems many of which manifiest themselves in the skin. I'm being treated by a gastroenterologist for this condition and I'm taking very large quantities of vitamins and minerals that my body is deficient in. The SIBO bacteria consume the vitamins and minerals your body needs instead of letting you digest them and absorb them in your small intestine. In other words, these overgrowth bacteria in your small intestine could be "eating your lunch". See a gastroenteroligist and get tested for this condition if you are having any digestive problems. It's a simple breath test and the condition is easily treated with antibiotics, probiotics, and diet. My skin has improved by about 80% over the last four months. It's a long process but I'm getting there. Good luck.


----------

